# Just joined ADGA...??



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I was wondering once you join how long it takes to get the packet and a PIN number so you can get a herd name?
Really looking to improve my herd status and excited to join ADGA


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Did you request the PIN number? Cause they don't send it to you automatically....and I don't believe you can get a PIN without a herd name. I have my herd name and have had to request the pin


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

From what I remember, you have to request the PIN. 

The packet is usually there within a weeks time. In it are all sorts of papers for your PIN and to have your electronic signature and all sorts of stuff.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

No, just filled out the online form ...didn't say anything about a PIN


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

The packet will have all the info for the PIN, herd name, tattoo, etc. Joining online just gives you membership, you have to do the rest seperately. Your ADGA membership card will come in the packet along with all the other stuff.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, I saw the form, I'll have to send it snail mail


----------



## PlumLazy (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't think you have to snail mail it... Looks like you can request a head name on-line here? Is does say "IF YOU HAVE A MEMBERSHIP PENDING, PLEASE WAIT FOR A MEMBERSHIP ID TO BE ISSUED BEFORE SUBMITTING THIS FORM." Sorry about the caps - I copied/pasted!

https://www.adga.org/pages_adga/herdname_request.php


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Holly.... I'm just anxious to get started lol I have to be more patient!


----------



## PlumLazy (Jul 12, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> Thanks Holly.... I'm just anxious to get started lol I have to be more patient!


I know how you feel! An ADGA membership is at the top of my Christmas list!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Why wait?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> The packet will have all the info for the PIN, herd name, tattoo, etc. Joining online just gives you membership, you have to do the rest seperately. Your ADGA membership card will come in the packet along with all the other stuff.


Thanks.....I want to be able to do the registering online, isn't that what the PIN will do?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Following... I'm joining after getting my PB Nubian.... My first registered goat.....LOL...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, so this is how it goes...you need an ADGA membership first of all.They will send you a packet and in this packet will be your herd tattoo and your ADGA id number. Then you need to apply for a herd name.Once you have the herd name you can apply for a PIN number so you can sign up for online access.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Join before getting her. The whole process takes a while. If you have everything else in place, it will be easy to register her.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I believe you can register goats online if you own both the dam and sire at the time of breeding


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmm...have to look into that part more...


----------

